# 2005 Pathfinder LE loses accelerator while driving



## bomberojoe (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello,

Wondering if anyone has had or heard of this problem. My '05 Pathfinder is at the dealer for the third time after losing the ability to accelerate while I'm driving. The first two times it happened coming to a stop - the vehicle seemed to shudder a bit, then the VDC light, SLIP light and service engine light come on. The car didn't completely die, but when you hit the gas pedal no rpm change and no forward acceleration. The third time it happened while driving 40mph. Once you can shut the car down and restart - it runs fine. First time the dealer "replaced EFI Throttle chamber and accelerator pedal position sensor". Second time they "reset pedal position switch". The car has run aprox a week or two in between events. I would hate for this to happen traveling at highway speeds ... you're kinda dead in the water until you can shut down and restart (not sure I could do this before someone rear-ends me). I think I've got a safety issue on my hands. 
Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

That is definitely weird. This is the first I've heard of this type of problem. Did they find any codes when the computer was hooked up? It kind of sounds like a computer problem, since a reboot basically clears the problem. Have them reflash the computer. Let us know what the final verdict is. Good luck.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Did you have any work performed prior to this issue?


----------



## bomberojoe (Oct 30, 2007)

I haven't had any other work done to the vehicle. I haven't had any problems until now. I think they reset the computer on the second go-round. I'm not sure about codes, I can ask. Still waiting to hear from the dealer on the current go-round. It's been in the shop two days now.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds to me like a "bad" ecm? The ecm controls the throttle opening of the chamber. This is something that the dealership might wanna look into!


----------



## 06path (Nov 3, 2007)

*06 pathfinder SE has the same problem*

I expereienced the same problem with my pathfinder. I lost acceleration while driving. The SERVICE light, VCD OFF light and SLIP light all came on and my car came to a stop in the middle of the road. The truck barely inched forward even though I had my foot all the way down the gas pedal. I had my baby in the back when this happened and it was real scary, not to mention dangerous. I brought it in but the Service department said they couldn't locate the problem because the Service light was no longer on when I brought it in and they supposedley couldn't run a diagnostic test. So they sent me off with no resolution. Well this was Wednesday - and it happened again today JUST as I was about to enter the highway with my baby in the back again. I don't even want to imagine what could have happened. I brought it back and they are keeping it through the weekend or even longer. they said they had to order a part. They gave me a rental and assured me that I would not be charged for anything (even labor) because this is covered in the warranty. This truck is a little over a year and a half - is this supposed to happen so soon? I think it is a really dangerous problem. What are my options in ensuring that this will not happen again? I can't take any chances with my precious cargo in the back. Can you help me? IS the dealer obligated to help me resolve this?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## bomberojoe (Oct 30, 2007)

I guess there are at least 2 pathfinders in the world with this problem. I got mine back for the third time ... this time they replaced the "accelerator pedal assembly (part #18002-EA010)". I wish I could say that I'm confident this fixed the problem, but I'm not. It's running fine at the moment, but it always has until the moment the problem occurs (without warning). You can look at my previous post and tell your dealer those first two solutions to this problem didn't work. This is absolutely a warranty issue ... I haven't been charged for any parts/labor or rental cars. The dealer even threw in an oil change this last time. The thing is, I don't care about the money on this one ... I think this is a real safety concern. The service tech claimed they spoke to nissan and they said they had not heard of this occuring on any other vehicle. The fact that this exact problem has happened in at least two vehicles seems to indicate to me that it could happen in any new model pathfinder. Maybe a recall? But I guess they don't know what part to recall yet do they?  Please let me know what your service department decides to do/replace with your vehicle. Good luck!


----------



## 06path (Nov 3, 2007)

Bomberjoe

Thank you for your reply - I just got it back today. The dealer called me this morning and said that the truck was ready - they replaced the accelerator pedal just like they did with yours. They actually installed it without checking the pedal adjustments and it had to be readjusted again because the brake pedal was not lined up with the accelerator pedal. I had to leave it again for the remainder of the day and was able to pick it up at closing time. It runs fine at the moment as well - but now I have this lingering anxiety anticipating that it will happen when I least expect it - and I don't like the fact that I have to worry about something like this in a new vehicle. This is the very reason why I bought a brand new vehicle - so that I wouldn't have any headaches- I always thought that buying a used car was buying someone else's problem.

You're right - it is not even about the money - after all they did not charge me a dime. The service rep was actually very accomodating and went out of her way to apologize for it. They fixed it pretty fast considering they had it Friday afternoon and they were closed on Sunday - I think a lot of other new vehicles have this problem because they knew exactly what was wrong and immediately knew what to replace. It is definitely a warranty issue - I just pray and hope that it will not happen again - The cargo I carry is too precious and I don't want to be a statistic for a recall issue. 

I wish you luck with your pathfinder. I hope it will be smooth roads ahead for both our trucks. As much as I enjoy my vehicle- I can't help but worry about it now. Thanks again for your response. 

06path


----------



## BobbyL (Apr 13, 2008)

It looks like this just happened to my Pathfinder. Going to the dealer tomorrow to find out what is going on.


----------



## bomberojoe (Oct 30, 2007)

BobbyL,

I haven't had any problems with mine since the last fix (accelerator pedal assembly). Just wish it got better gas mileage. good luck

Joe


----------



## jcb0806 (Apr 7, 2006)

I have had 2 chambers replaced on my 05 LE Pathy.


----------



## dpgx5 (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry to bump an old thread, we have the same issue with ours... as im aware i have to check the acceleration pad assembly? thanks


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

You should have gotten an MIL. I the number was P2138, I found on a titan board it referred to the accelerator pedal assembly. I happened to me on the way home from the store. The dealer replaced the pedal assembly pretty quickly.


----------



## dpgx5 (Sep 26, 2010)

no code, battery had died cause it was sitting for 6 weeks. started it up with a charger and i let it run... not sure if that had to do with something i also read this thread.. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/pathfinder/147877-2005-nissan-pathfinder-slow-accel-limp.html


----------



## tpperret (Apr 24, 2016)

I know this is an old post but did Nissan final fix your issue with your pathfinder. I have a 2010 X-terra with the exact problem.


----------

